# Bodyguard .380 Semi



## lbslures1

I bought a new S and W Bodyguard 380 semi, I read one post that a person should wait until these guns have been around a while to get the bugs out and I agree totally, but I did not think about that at the time and hopefully this little gun will be fine. Fits in my pocket very well and is very lightweight. I kinda wanted a Beretta 92F but I decided that I would never need that gun, definitely will not fit in my pocket and that is what I wanted a gun for not target practice. I really don't understand what the little laser strobe action on the Bodyguard is all about, maybe someone will tell me. The dealer said that it would keep someone from knowing exactly where you were but I don't see that at all, even when the strobe is on I can still locate where the gun is myself with another person holding the gun.
Thanks


----------



## Kharuger

As far as I know, the strobe option is there mostly as a battery-saving factor... i.e. it uses around half as much energy as when the beam is full-on.


----------



## lbslures1

Kharuger said:


> As far as I know, the strobe option is there mostly as a battery-saving factor... i.e. it uses around half as much energy as when the beam is full-on.


Thanks, that makes sense than the location theory from my dealer. Very helpful info


----------



## Jason248

Please post what you think of it after going to the range, im litterally right now trying to decide of wether to by the Bodyguard, Taurus TCP 738 or Sig P238. Im partial to the sig's and s&w's being a sig owner and have friends with s&w's but the taurus is a nice feeling gun and 2 - 300 less on the price.

So please post up exactly how you feel about the gun and a range report!!! congrats on the purchase!


----------



## flieger67

Jason248 - for what it's worth, my wife bought a Bodyguard .380 a few weeks ago. She's probably shot about 50-75 rounds through it. From what she's said, it's not malfunctioned or given her any problems. I wasn't there when she shot it but judging from the targets that she brought home from her first session with it, it seems to be fairly accurate and easy to shoot.

I know that there have been reports of mechanical issues (especially triggers) but so far, her pistol has been OK. And our local shop said that they've sold over a dozen and have not had a single one come back for warranty or other work.


----------



## Jed Henson

Here's Nick Jacobellis' range report (excerpted from his review on my site):

"I was able to place the contents of two six-round magazines into the head of a TQ19 Police Firearms Qualification (man size) Target at a distance of about 15 feet. I chose 15 feet because in my opinion this is an ideal close-quarter battle (CQB) distance for a pistol the size of the Bodyguard 380. This doesn't mean you can't engage targets closer or further away with the Bodyguard 380; it merely means I used 15 feet for this test because it seemed like a suitable "let's get it on" distance for a backup gun or primary pocket pistol.

To really see if I was getting comfortable using the Bodyguard 380, I kicked things up a notch and intentionally cycled the DAO trigger as fast as I could pull it. I was able to deliver shot after shot inside the diameter of a pie plate at 15 feet. Quite frankly, I was surprised I was able to deliver such precise shot placement while firing such a super subcompact size pistol with a revolver-style double action trigger pull from a standing, unsupported, two-handed position.

The Bodyguard 380 performed flawlessly at all times with 90-grain Federal Hi Shok hollow-point ammunition, Federal 95-grain FMJ ammo, Winchester Silver Tip ammo and another brand of very old jacketed hollow-point ammo.

I do have one complaint that may or may not mean much to the average shooter. At the risk of alienating an entire segment of firearms enthusiasts, I admit I personally have no use for an integrated red-dot laser on firearms, especially on a snubby little pistol. In my hands, the laser activation button is in an awkward position. I tried using the integrated laser a few times, but I never once used it under firing conditions. Quite frankly, I wish S&W would make another version of the Bodyguard 380 without a laser to bring the price down even more. That would make my day."

The full review is here: Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 380 Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## Freedom

I was looking for a conceal carry and had been interested in this pistol for a few months. Gander Mountain had this pistol on sale on Black Friday so I jumped in. The line at the store counter was about 10 deep a little after 6 am when I showed up. The two customers at the counter had Bodyguards in front of them and as each person stepped forward they requested the Bodyguard and when I hit the counter they called out "out of the Bodyguard!"...I got the last one. :mrgreen:

I've been to the range a few times already and have had no problems shooting Federal 95 gr FMJ and American Eagle FMJ. After 200 rounds I've experienced no feed/eject failures and no trigger failure. The laser is a bit tight...not easy to activate with the index finger without having to "handle the gun", but I hope it loosens up a bit. As for the strobe feature, it has to be for battery life, because it strobes so fast it is nearly on at all times. With the strobe activated, you are definitely not hiding your position. The only downside so far for me is the trigger has a longer pull than I expected...on such a small gun it takes some getting used to on the trigger finger as it curls to fire the shot. This is my first pistol of this size so I am sure it is something I just have to get used to. I expect the trigger to smooth out after a few hundred rounds, so I'll give it time to work out the tightness.

Over-all, I am very happy with the Bodyguard. It looks cool and is very light...and I like the feel in my hand more than I did the LCP which can be had for less than the Bodyguard. The mag extension works well for the two-finger-hold and keeps the gun stable when firing. My wife has no problem firing it, as well.

I'm looking for some personal protection rounds...the lgs carry target rounds, but I have found nothing for personal protection in the .380. Next search will be online.


----------



## EliWolfe

lbslures1 said:


> I kinda wanted a Beretta 92F but I decided that I would never need that gun, definitely will not fit in my pocket and that is what I wanted a gun for not target practice.


I might have been be the poster who doesn't much care to do [email protected] for the gun manufacturers. It is a personal beef from many years of experience. I thought I was cured of this affliction, then came the NEW Kel-Tec .32. Got one, it sucked. Now they are "better". Got a NEW Sig Mosquito, worst feeding semi I ever had. But don't sweat the Bodyguard till the jury comes in, [email protected] may have it right the first time (it does happen of course). Yeah, that Beretta 92 is more than a pocketful, fer sure. :smt082 But being a Beretta 92 guy, it can be carried if the desire is there, much like the 1911 and other full-size pistols can be. And it makes a great HD pistol. What's so good about having 16 full power 9mm rounds through a 5" bbl. military pistol that shoots like a dream (fast and accurate) vs. 7 full zoot .380s through a 2-3/4" barrel in a gun thats too small for a solid grip and jumps around like a po'ed rodent? I hope neither one of us ever has to find out! :smt083 Being honest with you, there are many times when I really can't or choose not to carry the Beretta. So, I have a [email protected] 442 with 38+P and a little Beretta 21A .22 backup. Not really much better than what you're doing with your .380, but I totally trust that 442, and I like Speer's 135 grain "short barrel" +P ammo over the typical 70-90 grain .380 load. BUT... I'd really like to get me a little Sig 238 SA .380, I just don't think their quite "DONE" yet. Enjoy your new gun and shoot safely! Oh, and take all this with a grain of salt, lots of people call the 92 too big for the 9mm cartridge for whatever the use. :numbchuck:
Best regards,
Eli


----------



## ozzy

I don't leave home without it I like it that much. I don't have a use for the cat toy laser thing and I would have paid more for better factory sights like fiber optic or tritium (sp). Other than that I'm very happy with it.


----------



## PM

I bought the .380 BG last week. Serial is EANxxxx. We took it to the range and shot 120 rounds of the bulk Winchester 100 round box out of it and had 5 FTE on the last round. I'm not happy. I will keep shooting it to find out if it breaks in and stops the FTE crap. If it doesn't stop I'll trade it away as a big mistake. BTW, i love my 642CT and have had no problems after 200+ rounds of +P ammo of all sorts. I trust that gun with my life.

Does anyone have feedback on the .380 BG FTE issue I'm having?


----------



## ozzy

PM said:


> I bought the .380 BG last week. Serial is EANxxxx. We took it to the range and shot 120 rounds of the bulk Winchester 100 round box out of it and had 5 FTE on the last round. I'm not happy. I will keep shooting it to find out if it breaks in and stops the FTE crap. If it doesn't stop I'll trade it away as a big mistake. BTW, i love my 642CT and have had no problems after 200+ rounds of +P ammo of all sorts. I trust that gun with my life.
> 
> Does anyone have feedback on the .380 BG FTE issue I'm having?


 Just a question? Did you strip it down and clean it first. I have a EAAXXXX one of the first ones that are suppose to be sent back multiple times and mine is perfect. I put many rounds close to a thousand and not one problem. Maybe I just got lucky.:smt102


----------



## PM

ozzy said:


> Just a question? Did you strip it down and clean it first. I have a EAAXXXX one of the first ones that are suppose to be sent back multiple times and mine is perfect. I put many rounds close to a thousand and not one problem. Maybe I just got lucky.:smt102


I didn't break it down because the barrel and other internals were oiled when inspected with the slide pulled back. I guess I should have anyway. I broke it down, cleaned it, and oiled it so hopefully that will affect it in a good way. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ozzy

PM said:


> I didn't break it down because the barrel and other internals were oiled when inspected with the slide pulled back. I guess I should have anyway. I broke it down, cleaned it, and oiled it so hopefully that will affect it in a good way. Thanks for the feedback.


 Fresh from the factory they pack them with grease, all guns should be stripped and cleaned thorough and then lightly oiled, post back the results. Hope this helps.


----------



## PM

OK, thanks for the advice. I normally do that with a new gun, but they also usually do not look oiled like this one did. I won't make that mistake again, and I will update this thread when I get to shoot it again.


----------



## PM

ozzy said:


> Fresh from the factory they pack them with grease, all guns should be stripped and cleaned thorough and then lightly oiled, post back the results. Hope this helps.


Went to the range yesterday with a properly cleaned gun and the BG .380 fire flawlessly. I put 200 rounds through it with not a single FTE. I do have a spot on the slide, right hand side, where the finish is chipping. I also noticed inside that it appears to be taking a beating compared to other guns that I have. My XD looks brand new inside after 1000 rounds. The BG .380 looks fairly used after 200 rounds.


----------



## PM

Went to the range again. FTE twice in 50 rounds. Emailed S&W. I wouldn't carry this gun if it was free. Also, the finish is chipping off on the right side of the slide. Worst gun I've ever owned and will be traded as soon as S&W addresses the malfunctions and chipping. Some people wait around for a gun to finally work correctly. I don't. I get rid of problematic guns. No more S&W autos for me.


----------



## crazyjoe

What's the serial number on yours out of curiousity? I've yet to have any FTF or FTE issues with mine through ~300 rds. The only issues I've seen with mine are; 1) after the first stripping/cleaning the slide didnt want to release until it had an empty magazine inserted, (after reading online, it seems that should cure itself once the gun is fully broken in).......and 2) the laser is acting up, doesnt want to activate unless you let the slide slam back with the thumb release. I imagine that's a simple fix, maybe a loose screw or something, but I havent been concerned enough to actively investigate it. I dont see me using the laser in a real-world scenario anyhow. 

I hate to hear that you're having bad luck outta yours, I hope mine holds up. My serial number begins with EAMxxx for reference.


----------



## PM

crazyjoe said:


> What's the serial number on yours out of curiousity? I've yet to have any FTF or FTE issues with mine through ~300 rds. The only issues I've seen with mine are; 1) after the first stripping/cleaning the slide didnt want to release until it had an empty magazine inserted, (after reading online, it seems that should cure itself once the gun is fully broken in).......and 2) the laser is acting up, doesnt want to activate unless you let the slide slam back with the thumb release. I imagine that's a simple fix, maybe a loose screw or something, but I havent been concerned enough to actively investigate it. I dont see me using the laser in a real-world scenario anyhow.
> 
> I hate to hear that you're having bad luck outta yours, I hope mine holds up. My serial number begins with EAMxxx for reference.


Serial is EANxxxx. S&W isn't responding to my email either. It's about one week from being traded off at a loss.


----------



## PM

OK. So S&W isn't responding to my emails. Wow. I'll never buy a gun from them again. Shame.


----------



## Cat

I did not see anything on their site for the bg.380, No recalls. Are BG is about 4mo's old, And about 2000 rounds. Everything look fine. Pistol fires just fine. ? But I use Oil and Flitz Polish, This pistol is a nice little hand pistol Or pocket pistol. And on the range at 25 yards, Hitting bulls. I'm going to call them in the am to see if they are sanding emails out for anything not right with the fine little pistol. And I just looked to see on my nra Instructor site to. Everything is fine. :smt1099

https://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_750001_750051_757978_-1_Y


----------



## Cat

S&W Pistol come with a lift time warranty on all there pistol. Just sand it to them to fixes it. 9 out of 10 they sand out a new one.1-800-331-0852 (USA) Mon-Fri 8:00AM-8:00PM Eastern Time .
1-413-781-8300 (International)


----------



## cclaxton

PM said:


> OK. So S&W isn't responding to my emails. Wow. I'll never buy a gun from them again. Shame.


I have always been able to reach them by phone and didn't have long to wait in the phone queue. 
I have the BG380 and I had one or two FTE's early on, but since then have had no FTF's or FTE's, and it is accurate without the laser. 
The laser is chincy, and stopped working. Called S&W, and they told me I could send the pistol to them or return just the laser and they would replace it. They sent me paperwork in the mail with a prepaid shipping label, and I put the laser in a padded envelope back to S&W for them to replace. I have no complaints with their customer service.

It won't suprise me that I have to replace the laser again at some point if I shoot a lot with it, but they might have improved the laser quality and it will work longer. I like the laser as a training tool, but not for use in a self defense situation... I trust my eye to get the shot. The laser will stay calibrated for a good 100 rounds before needing realignment with the provided tool.

I like the gun: It shoots well, is reliable (I have over 250 rounds through it, with hollowpoints being at least 80 of different varieties), shoots accurately up to 10 yards, has double-strike action, can leave the safety off since the trigger is long and heavier, I can easily carry in my pocket, and with MagTech 85Gr +P HollowPoint is a deadly weapon with reasonable shot placement.

Personal Note: The BG380 is a narrow grip and does make my hand sore(where the webbing is at) when I shoot it a lot at the range. But it doesn't do this for everyone. And, if you don't shoot it a lot, won't bother you.

Suggested improvements: I would like to see orange dots on the sights to help me find the sights easier. I would like the trigger pull to be lighter and a little shorter, I would like to see an extended mag for 7-8 rounds, and of course a reliable laser.


----------



## PM

I'm glad most are having good luck with their BG .380. 

I've never owned a gun with multiple problems that is brand new. In fact, I've never owned a brand new gun with any problems until I bought the BG.


----------



## jakeleinen1

PM said:


> Went to the range yesterday with a properly cleaned gun and the BG .380 fire flawlessly. I put 200 rounds through it with not a single FTE. I do have a spot on the slide, right hand side, where the finish is chipping. I also noticed inside that it appears to be taking a beating compared to other guns that I have. My XD looks brand new inside after 1000 rounds. The BG .380 looks fairly used after 200 rounds.


That sucks, a coworker of mine ordered one (they are backordered, hes waiting)

Smith and Wesson are usually pretty good about fixing broken guns, I've seen their pretty good customer service (usually they compensate you by giving you extras when they send back their guns like extra mags, lasers, even scopes)


----------



## PM

jakeleinen1 said:


> That sucks, a coworker of mine ordered one (they are backordered, hes waiting)
> 
> Smith and Wesson are usually pretty good about fixing broken guns, I've seen their pretty good customer service (usually they compensate you by giving you extras when they send back their guns like extra mags, lasers, even scopes)


I'm convinced, other than the finish chipping already, that the problem is weak mag springs. The only problem: no aftermarket mag springs. So frustrating.


----------



## Cat

Warranty Repair Shipping Form.
Warranty Repair Shipping Form - Smith & Wesson


----------



## tex70

I bought my BG after they first came out. Got the itch and couldn't wait. Big mistake. Broken trigger after 32 rounds. S&W had it back to me in nine days. Broke the second trigger after the next 50 rounds. S&W again had it back quickly.

Fired another 300 rounds through it a few months later without trigger mishap or any problem whatsoever. Almost gave up on this little gun but glad I didn't. I now trust it.

I actually shoot better with it if I use the laser. Painted the front sight white. Very nice little gun. Just wish I hadn't violated my "wait a year" standard.


----------



## PM

Sent another email. We'll see if they bother themselves with responding.


----------



## oneoclock

I'm guessing that the reason for the strobe mode on the Laser is to help the shooter locate it in the distance. The flashing might make it more more noticeable than a constant dot.


----------



## ozzy

oneoclock said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for the strobe mode on the Laser is to help the shooter locate it in the distance. The flashing might make it more more noticeable than a constant dot.


I actually thought it was a SOS so LEO's could locate you after a altercation. :anim_lol:


----------



## PM

Traded the BG .380 for an XD 9mm subcompact. Couldn't be happier. In the future, only S&W revolvers will be in my collection.


----------

